# Rivers Edge



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm looking at getting a standard poodle from Rivers Edge. Has anyone on here gotten a poodle from them? Their site looks good, and I don't see any "red flags" but I am checking here to see if anyone has firsthand experience with them.

Thanks!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I have not had any personal experience with them but had directed another member to their site as they were looking for a dog to hunt with. Rivers Edge does have dogs with Master hunter titles! Living in Michigan I too looked at their site but they did not have a litter due when I was looking for a puppy. Give them a call and see if they have the time to answer any questions you have about their program.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

She seems okay when looking at her website. If I remember correctly, you want to start showing to prepare for breeding. Keep in mind that only solid color poodles can be shown in the AKC or CKC (canadian) ring. UKC will accept parti-colors.

Also, working dogs will have a lot more drive than " regular " dogs. If you're looking for a laid back dog, this won't be it !


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

They do a ton of stuff to prove their dogs! Conformation, field work, obedience...


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

They were on my short list of breeders, interested in a hunting line. I'll send a private message with the long version.


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank you all for your input! I really appreciate the info.

While I do want a dog to show in the conformation ring in the near future, right now I am looking for a dog I can train in obedience & potentially, if he has the disposition for it, I'd like to train him to work as a service dog.

I really do like Rivers Edge, and am seriously considering getting a pup from them. I am also considering a few other breeders too. I may be posting about them in the future.

Thanks again! I'll let you all know what happens when I pick a breeder!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Just based on the website, this is definitely a breeder to contact. That 5 month old blue boy puppy is adorable. Their dogs may be a bit higher drive than some poodles, which can be challenging if you're not prepared to find an outlet through training, work, sports, or exercise. But, they'll know if their dogs will suit you and your needs


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

A solid thumbs up from Arreau, would be good enough for me


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

They look like nice dogs and pups. I will say though that a high drive (hunting working lines) spoo can be a lot to handle. Lily is such a dog. She is beautiful to work with in obedience and other sports, but I don't think she would be a good service dog.


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

So, to update everyone, I got my pup from Rivers Edge. I named him Bentley and started a "52 weeks" thread for him on the other subform.

Thanks for everyone's help and input! It really made the decision easier!


----------



## egodfrey (Sep 23, 2012)

I would love to hear your experience with this breeder...and anyone else's short list of breeders for hunting prospects. I have looking for a high drive, high energy dog wanting to work.


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

I definitely have positive things to say about this breeder! My pup is now 12-13 weeks old. He is doing great! He is very high energy and strong drive. He never seems to tire and really enjoys training.

The breeder, Lina, is very nice. She's helpful and really seems to care about the wellbeing of her pups. I've been in contact with her since picking him up and she's very knowledgeable and always willing to give advice. It's a good sign that a breeder is still interested in the pup after the check clears. 

Overall, I would definitely recommend Rivers Edge, especially if you want a high energy working dog. If you have specific questions, I'll be happy to answer them.


----------



## Smokydetroit (Mar 24, 2021)

I got our dog from there. He is a family dog, very good temperament and playful with other dogs. Learns quickly and very obedient


----------



## Northerngal (Sep 4, 2020)

RylieJames said:


> I definitely have positive things to say about this breeder! My pup is now 12-13 weeks old. He is doing great! He is very high energy and strong drive. He never seems to tire and really enjoys training.
> 
> The breeder, Lina, is very nice. She's helpful and really seems to care about the wellbeing of her pups. I've been in contact with her since picking him up and she's very knowledgeable and always willing to give advice. It's a good sign that a breeder is still interested in the pup after the check clears.
> 
> Overall, I would definitely recommend Rivers Edge, especially if you want a high energy working dog. If you have specific questions, I'll be happy to answer them.


I’m looking at a pup from Rivers Edge for potential service work also. I’m interested in how you and Bentley did with training? How would I find your thread? Thank you


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi! RylieJames hasn't posted in almost 4 years so you may not get a response.

To search, go to the Search Community bar at the top.
Click in the text field and select Advanced Search at the bottom.
That takes you to a filter page.
Enter keyword/s.
Enter the members name.
Leave the other fields as is but I'd select to Sort By "Recent"
Search results will pop up.

However, it turns out the thread referred to should be in the "52 Weeks of..." subforum which is in the Poodle Pictures forum. This isn't intended to be a training thread but more a pictorial journal of the first 52 weeks together. 

(9) 52 Weeks of Bentley | Poodle Forum


----------



## Shimmmer (Jan 12, 2020)

RylieJames said:


> I'm looking at getting a standard poodle from Rivers Edge. Has anyone on here gotten a poodle from them? Their site looks good, and I don't see any "red flags" but I am checking here to see if anyone has firsthand experience with them.
> 
> Thanks!


I have known them for a number of years. if they had something i was interested in, I would buy from them.
many years ago they used one of my silver boys


----------

